# New Nakamura ban ban



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

:cool04: 










I liked the Frank Edgar piece I made for Chris so I thought that I would make a Nakamura one for myself


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I like it. A lot. You did a really good job on the cut, and it looks good overall. Just wondering what is "J-rock"?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

They sponsor the Yoshida Dojo, I think. If you look at Yoshida, Nakamura and Takimoto's gi, they all have the J-Rock logo on them.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I like it Bo-Bo, but the stroke around the font is a bit too thick for my taste.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I do agree. I really wasn't sure what to do with the text. First I had his name in Japanese but I didn't know where to put it. So I just decided to use a basic font and throw it in the corner.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

good enough excuse, also, the render of the dude is outside of the border on the bottom, it wouls just look better if he was behind the bottom border, so it has a more "pop-out" effect.


----------

